# Super Deal



## locomotion (Jul 25, 2016)

Super deal!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CCM-STREAML...RE-/182215867650?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:3160


----------



## stoney (Jul 25, 2016)

Never saw one before. I thinks it's a cool design. Have no idea on value.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 25, 2016)

I have 1 more for sale at that price!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 25, 2016)

Askin' ain't gettin'


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 343594



COOL!
FLEXIBLE LIGHT GAUGE FRAME?


----------



## locomotion (Jul 27, 2016)

so I was waiting for someone to point out the obvious .... but no one
the bike is not a 1938, it's a 1940 ...... only year with the seat lug molded in the frame that way!!!,
1936-1939 had a collar


----------



## spoker (Jul 27, 2016)

oh


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 27, 2016)

IS THIS THE SAME TYPE OF BICYCLE?


----------



## locomotion (Jul 28, 2016)

it's the exact same bicycle, but the ones in your picture are 1936
that is a great picture, seen it online a couple of times
the 1936 is probably the most sought after year!!!


----------



## spoker (Jul 28, 2016)

oh


----------



## locomotion (Aug 1, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CCM-STREAMLINE-FLYTE-BIKE-1938-VERY-RARE-/182226635842?


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 1, 2016)




----------

